# Anyone euthyroid having arrythmias?



## massaira (Sep 30, 2009)

Hello,

I am new to this forum and I'm wondering if anyone has had the same problem as me.
I was diagnosed with Hashimoto's in 2006 but so far all tests come up in the normal range apart from the antibodies. I seeked help because of a period of extreme fatigue, which hasn't really gone away. I don't know for how long I'd had it, since I had issues with energy levels before. What I also found out at some point is that I also had an Epstein-Barr virus infection around the time I was feeling exhausted. However, I have a lot of typical thyroid symptoms, like fatigue, hair loss, feeling cold, problems with my sleep (can't sleep, sleeping too much) and lately, an incidence with rapid heart rate. I ended up in hospital and had tests - so far all is ok apart from the holter, which showed some tachycardias (too high a rate) and a bradycardia (too low a rate) at night. Unfortunately, I am abroad at the moment and can't see the doctor who said the results are not "particularly worrying" (but I'm really scared because I can hear my heart race even climbing a few stairs and I'm exhausted, worse than in a long time).
I'm wondering, does anyone have experience of similar symptoms - arrythmia, I believe it's called - even if not on drugs and with doctors insisting the TSH and hormones are in normal range?
Would greatly appreciate any help and would like to send my best wishes to all suffering- I know that it's changed my life and everything feels a struggle since.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

massaira said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am new to this forum and I'm wondering if anyone has had the same problem as me.
> I was diagnosed with Hashimoto's in 2006 but so far all tests come up in the normal range apart from the antibodies. I seeked help because of a period of extreme fatigue, which hasn't really gone away. I don't know for how long I'd had it, since I had issues with energy levels before. What I also found out at some point is that I also had an Epstein-Barr virus infection around the time I was feeling exhausted. However, I have a lot of typical thyroid symptoms, like fatigue, hair loss, feeling cold, problems with my sleep (can't sleep, sleeping too much) and lately, an incidence with rapid heart rate. I ended up in hospital and had tests - so far all is ok apart from the holter, which showed some tachycardias (too high a rate) and a bradycardia (too low a rate) at night. Unfortunately, I am abroad at the moment and can't see the doctor who said the results are not "particularly worrying" (but I'm really scared because I can hear my heart race even climbing a few stairs and I'm exhausted, worse than in a long time).
> ...


Hi, Massaira! Welcome to the board.

I wonder if you could please post your last thyroid lab results with the ranges. Different labs use different ranges so this is important.

That said, right off the bat, I am thinking that you may have very low ferritin. They symptoms you describe point to that including the rapid heart beat.

Ferritin is the protein that stores your iron for cellular uptake and it should be between 50 to 100 and the closer to 100,the better.

Here is info on Ferritin.

http://tinyurl.com/yertf37

What antibodies do you have and what are the numbers with the ranges?

And do I understand this right; you are not on any thyroxine replacemnt at this time? If this is true; we really really need to see your thyroid panel results w/ the ranges.

Once again, welcome and make yourself at home.


----------

